# From Botticelli to Warhol... Take a look at brazilian´s museums!



## Zehneh (Oct 10, 2009)

Starting with the main brazilian museum!









Fonte: Flickr.com, foto: J Felipe


MASP
(Museu de Arte de São Paulo)
São Paulo Museum of Art

The Museum​
The São Paulo Museum of Art (in Portuguese, Museu de Arte de São Paulo, or MASP) is an art museum located on Paulista Avenue in the city of São Paulo, Brazil. It's well-known for its headquarters, a 1968 concrete and glass structure designed by Lina Bo Bardi, whose main body is supported by two lateral beams over a 74 meters freestanding space, considered an landmark of the city and a main symbol of modern Brazilian architecture. 

The museum is a non-profit making private institution founded in 1947 by Assis Chateaubriand and Pietro Maria Bardi. MASP distinguished itself for many important initiatives concerning museology and art education in Brazil, as well as for its pioneer role as a cultural center









Fonte: Flickr.com, foto: Fernando Stankuns​

_Constructed between 1956 and 1968, the new site of the museum was inaugurated on November 7 by Queen Elizabeth II of the United Kingdom.​_









Fonte: Flickr.com, foto: LUIZ: São Paulo's Eyes









Lucas Bianchi









Fonte:http://www.arq.ufsc.br​
Collection​
The São Paulo Museum of Art collection is considered the largest and more comprehensive collection of Western art in Latin America and all Southern Hemisphere. Among the 8,000 works of the museum, the collection of European paintings, sculptures, drawings, engravings, and decorative arts stands out. The French and Italian schools are mostly strong represented, forming the main body of the collection, followed by Spanish, Portuguese, Flemish, Dutch, English and German masters. The museum also keeps a significant collection of Brazilian art and Brasiliana, which witnesses the development of Brazilian art from 17th century to nowadays. Still in the context of Western art, the museum possesses important holdings of Latin and North American art. In a smaller scale, the museum's holdings contemplate representative objects of many periods and distinct non-Western civilizations – such as African and Asian arts – and others which stand out for their archaeological, historic and artistic relevance, like the select collections of Egyptian, Etruscan, Greek and Roman antiquities, besides other artifacts of Pre-Columbian cultures and medieval European art.

Highlights​
•	*Italian School*: Raphael, Botticelli, Mantegna, Giovanni Bellini, Titian, Tintoretto, Perugino, Piero di Cosimo, Guido Reni, Guercino. 

•	*French School*: François Clouet, Poussin, Nattier, Delacroix, Courbet, Manet, Monet, Renoir, Degas, Cézanne, Van Gogh, Toulouse-Lautrec. 

•	*Flemish, Dutch and German Schools*: Hieronymus Bosch, Memling, Cranach, Quentin Matsys, Peter Paul Rubens, Rembrandt, Frans Hals, Anthony van Dyck, Jan van Dornicke. 

•	*English School*: Reynolds, Romney, Constable, Gainsborough, Turner. 

•	*Modern and Contemporary Art*: Picasso, Leger, Modigliani, Matisse, Chagall, Max Ernst, Salvador Dalí, Joan Miró, Andy Warhol, Jim Dine.

•	*Brazilian Art*: Frans Post, Nicolas Antoine Taunay, Tarsila do Amaral, Candido Portinari, Di Cavalcanti, Anita Malfatti, Lasar Segall. 

•	*Latin and North American Art*: Torres Garcia, Diego Rivera, Siqueiros, Calder, Gilbert Stuart 



Number of artworks by artist (some of the International Collection)

_Degas 76

Renoir 13

Toulose-Latrec 10

Goya 9

Modigliani 6

Cézanne 5
Van Gogh 5

Delacroix 4
Manet 4
Picasso 4

Hals 3
Ingres3
Matisse 3
Vlaminck 3

Bosch 2
Courbet 2
Dali 2
di Cavalcanti 2
El Greco 2
Gauguin 2
Mantegna 2
Monet 2
Rembrandt 2
Rodin 2
Tintoretto 2
van Dyck 2
Veronese 2
Zurbarán 2
Bassano 1
Bellini,G 1
Bonnard 1
Botticelli 1
Chagall 1
Clouet 1
Cosimo 1
Cranach 1
Duchamp 1
Ernst 1
Guercino 1
Holbein 1
Léger 1
Lorrain 1
Memling 1
Miró 1
Murillo 1
Perugino 1
Poussin 1
Raffaello Sanzio 1
Reni 1
Reynolds 1
Romney 1
Rubens 1
Stuart 1
Tiziano 1
Velázquez 1
Warhol 1_
And others




Ressurection of Christ
Raphael Sanzio








Fonte: upload.wikimedia.org

The Student
Van Gogh








Fonte: Flickr.com, foto: alexdecarvalho

Self-Portrait with a Golden Chain
Rembrandt








Fonte: www.abril.com.br/fotos/retratos-masp/


Portrait of Suzanne Bloch 
Pablo Picasso








Fonte: www.evandrosalgado.com/blog/?p=872​


----------

